# Can't share printer on Mac over network



## bpa.vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to share mt Epson Stylus C68 printer over my network with my Windows 7/ Ubuntu 10.10 computer. The Mac is a Mac Mini running OSX 10.4.11. The printer is connected to the Mac via usb. 
I have set up the printer in Win7 using Bonjour for Windows printer utility. I am using the latest driver for the printer. I have set the printer up in Linux using the tools in Ubuntu. Everything seems normal until I print. With both Linux and Windows, the job goes to the queue on the Mac, and is completed in the queue. Nothing, however, is printed. I am able to print remotely with another Mac on the network without this issue. What am I doing wrong?

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for your responses.

bpa.vt


----------



## nathanl1192 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Make sure printer sharing checkbox is ticked under network sharing in system preferences on your mac. You do not seem to have mentioned that in your post.

Regards,
Nathan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Also, sometimes when it comes to Windows, you need to make sure that file sharing is on, and if it is an option in your version of OS X, Windows sharing is turned on.


----------



## bpa.vt (Feb 28, 2011)

nathanl1192 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Make sure printer sharing checkbox is ticked under network sharing in system preferences on your mac. You do not seem to have mentioned that in your post.
> 
> ...


Hi Nathan,

Thanks for responding. That was ticked. I was able to get all my computers printing to the Mac's printer except the Win7 machine. I am able to share the printer with Win7 using VNC, so I am really happy about that!

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## bpa.vt (Feb 28, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Also, sometimes when it comes to Windows, you need to make sure that file sharing is on, and if it is an option in your version of OS X, Windows sharing is turned on.



sinclair_tm,

Thanks for responding. I was able to get all my computers printing to the Mac's printer except the Win7 machine. Still don't know why it doesn't connect. However, I am able to share the printer with Win7 using VNC, so I am really happy about that! Problem solved.

Cheers,

Brian


----------

